# E-Z Track attachment to train board layout



## janstey (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, I have my track layout completed, and ready to mount on a permanent
4X8 board with 1" insulated foam on top. How do you all permantley mount your Bachmann E-Z track to the foam? Thanks, JeffA


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Try a foam-safe caulk adhesive (one of the LiquidNails products or similar).

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

janstey,
I'm a noobie and in the final stages of my first 4X8 layout.
I've also used Bachmann EZ on 1" pink foamboard. BUT, and this is a big, big "but", I'm not all warm and fuzzy about gluing it down quite yet since it's entirely possible I may get quickly bored with this first layout attempt and decide to tear it all up and start over from scratch. 
That being the case, I decided to lightly "tack" the Bachmann EZ to the foamboard with some small teenie nails I got from the hobby shop. They fit perectly thru the holes in the Bachmann track ties and only pierce the foamboard by about 1/4". Just enough so the track doesn't shift around!
If, in fact, I decide to start over the worst scenario would be a bunch of little "pin prick" holes in the foamboard that can easily be covered up with scenery. :thumbsup:
Just my take on the "glue it down" issue.
Best,
Bob


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

With model railroading, it seems we always have to be looking a little further down the "track" so to speak. If one is limited on space, and a 4 X 8 is all one will ever have, then I would say the track could be glued down. If one is thinking they might expand in the future, then it might be nice to not have track glued down for the purpose of re-doing it!


----------

